# Flavor of Love Girls Charm School



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 14, 2007)

This show is too hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Who will win?

Im rooting for *Saaphyri *





She say the funniest thing ever.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 14, 2007)

SAAPHYRI FTW ALL THE WAY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this show. . .anything to do with the Flavor of Love girls, I will watch and (more than likely) love.  It's the "watching a car wreck" side of me.

Brooke is only 21???  She looks like she is 28.  She is not aging too well over there.  She looks ooooold.


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 14, 2007)

WHATTT!?? Brooke only 21.
wowwwwwww


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree with you guys who said brooke looks a lot older! she really does! I liked her up until she flipped out on leilene. She deserved to go home! haha "whore of charm school"


i'm rooting for Saaphyri or Shay


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2007)

Im rootin for Becky! its time to get buckwild!!!!!! lol


----------



## astronaut (Jun 15, 2007)

Brooke's a HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

Yay team Saaphyri!!!!

LeaLean (sp?) is my second fav.


----------



## triccc (Jun 15, 2007)

oh god, i hated brooke. so glad she went home. 

I want either shay or becky to win.. saaphyri is a little too nutso and she sounds EXACTLY like wanda sykes!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm going for Shay or Becky...Brooke is a whore--that bitch Larissa makes me want to fight!!  I'm glad she got expelled!  She has a serious chip on her shoulder.  Monique was right when she said Larissa needs to grow up!  She won't get far in life with that funky ass attitude


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 16, 2007)

DH and I are rooting for Saaphyri, she is too funny.
But if she doesn't win it, I would like Leilene to win.

Oh and Larissa is one of the biggest bitches I have ever seen on reality tv, I can't believe how these girls had the will power to NOT kick her ass.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 16, 2007)

Shay is cute, I am partial to Buckwild....she is hilarious.
Saphari is troubled so perhaps it would benefit her the most
and change her life toward a positive direction.
Brooke was SLUTACIOUS....haha.


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 17, 2007)

I hated Becky on Flavor of Love, but I love her on Chram School LOL! I am rooting for her or Leilene, even though Leilene is such a damn dummy. I'm just a sucker for a cute girl, I guess lol. Plus she seems like she has a good heart lolol.


----------



## sexypuma (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope leilene wins. She seems like she has a good heart besides she is not as conniving as the others.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 18, 2007)

Leilene or Saaphyari (spelling ?)


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 18, 2007)

whoa, brooke is only 21??  that makes her only 1 year older than me... too bad she looks 28 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me & the DH are cheering for leilene.  sucker for a stripper with a heart of gold... haha.

if not, then sapphyri.  seems like she needs it the most.  and she's fighting to the death for that $$$


----------



## Lil_D (Jun 18, 2007)

Brooke aka Pumpkin??? I read in few articles and her myspace page says she's 27. She does look her age thats for sure and indeed I agree with you guys she's a ho fo sho. I'm rootin for either Buckwild she's hillarious and I like Leiline too I hope one of those girls wins.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm rooting for saaphyri or becky to win!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 19, 2007)

Which one is Buckwild?


----------



## L281173 (Jun 20, 2007)

*My suggestion for Make Up Campaigns*

I think that either MAC or some other cosmetic company needs to create a Flavor of Love/Charm School Cosmetic Line with various cosmetics items named after the character's on the show.  Some of the contestants such as Larrissa (Boots), and Shay (Buckeey) , Leilene have beautiful makeup.  They would really make good specimens for the line.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  What would be your suggestions?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: My suggestion for Make Up Campaigns*

That's a pretty cool idea.
And I really love that show.
I hope that we don't have to wait too long for I Love N.Y. 2....


----------



## bartp (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: My suggestion for Make Up Campaigns*

I don't want this to sound silly... but after seeing the "Sunstrip" ad (witht he close up of a male face)... I thought to myself.. the only company who could launch a line for "Ken" (the way they launched it for Barbie) .. would be MAC.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DropDeadDarling* 

 
_Which one is Buckwild?_

 
Becky.(http://www.realityshack.com/pics/buckwild.jpg)

I want Leilene  to win! i think shes gorgeous!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 2, 2007)

*Hooray for Saaphyri *





I knew she was going to win, because all the sacrifices she went through all her life. When her dad past away, she lost everything she had.

Man, this was the best episode ever. It started out messed up how everyone gang up on Shay like that. Then onto the Speech, everyone speech touches my heart, and ladies/gents I had tears coming down. For one part, I thought it was my contacts, but the tears couldn’t stop coming out. I cried throughout the entire show when Mo pronounces my girl Saaphyri had won. I had a feeling that Mo was going to get her Uggs back. Leilene came in second, leaving with a job opportunity. Becky was so kind to Saaphyri that she was willing to share her half of her 50,000. Shay became a better person leaving because when she didn’t want to hold any grudges against Saaphyri. For me, all fou.r ladies became my winner after watching this episode.

I’m ready for another charm school part 2. Yeah probably after New York 2!​


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jul 2, 2007)

I was glad to see Saaphyri win, even though I was rooting for Leilene. Saaphyri needed the money more, and Leilene got a job opportunity, so I think they both won. & all four of the remaining ladies were so much better compared to the beginning of the season.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 2, 2007)

i loved the part when becky was ok with going home because she realzied Leilene and Saaphyri really needed the money more than she did.. i thought that was amazing.

yayyyyyy Saaphyri!!! but i liked leilene


----------



## TIERAsta (Jul 2, 2007)

i've been rooting for LEILENE all along, but after saaphyri's sob-story speech, i knew she had it in the bag. i understood why she needed it, but i really think leilene came on the show for the right reasons (to become a better person for herself & her family) and saaphyri has said all along that she was in it for the money. and i just really think that leilene did a lot better in improving herself. but leilene got her ticket to hollywood, so congrats to both ladies & i can't wait for season 2... you know it's coming!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: My suggestion for Make Up Campaigns*

leilenes makeup does look really good all the time, her skintone is beautiful .. larissa's eyes always look so smokey n sexy


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: My suggestion for Make Up Campaigns*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I think that either MAC or some other cosmetic company needs to create a Flavor of Love/Charm School Cosmetic Line with various cosmetics items named after the character's on the show.  Some of the contestants such as Larrissa (Boots), and Shay (Buckeey) , Leilene have beautiful makeup.  They would really make good specimens for the line.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  What would be your suggestions?_

 
Ooooo NO!  I can not have MAC promoting the buffoonery that is Flavor of Love and Charm School.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I would have to protest that collection.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: My suggestion for Make Up Campaigns*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Ooooo NO!  I can not have MAC promoting the buffoonery that is Flavor of Love and Charm School.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I would have to protest that collection._

 
AGREED!!


----------

